# Echsenkessel Hordengilde Insigma Illuminati



## Betze4ever (22. Mai 2007)

Wir sind eine junge aufstrebende, erfolgshungrige Gilde bei der der Spielspaß im Vordergrund steht.
Um demnächst die heroischen Instanzen und Karazhan anzugehen suchen wir noch weitere Member.

Besuche uns doch einfach mal unter http://www.insigma-illuminati.de oder whispere uns ingame an.

Du wirst bei uns eine nette, hilfsbereite Gemeinschaft finden, die Spaß hat und den Erfolg bald auch :-)
Also, zögere nicht und bewirb Dich bei uns!

Auf bald!

Raiderfahrung pre-BC: BWL clear


----------



## Betze4ever (5. Juni 2007)

da unser erster Karazhan Raid bevorsteht

/push


----------



## Süchtling (15. März 2008)

Betze4ever schrieb:


> da unser erster Karazhan Raid bevorsteht
> 
> /push


Ich hätte lust falls ihr noch sucht


----------



## Stev-O- (12. April 2008)

Ich auch,bin aber erst lvl 63.


----------



## moorhuhnxx (13. April 2008)

ich nicht xD (bin ja auch allianz)


----------

